
Koder App - Code Editor for iPad - unwantedLetters
http://www.koderapp.com/
======
billpatrianakos
This is everything I had wished Gusto would've been. The big difference I see
that makes this more attractive than Gusto is A) syntax coloring and B)
prettier UI.Sure, function should top form but honestly, I'm guilty of using
less feature filled apps because of a prettier/more intuitive interface. I for
one am not ready to jump ship however because I'm not sure code editors for
iPad are all that useful. I bought Gusto thinking I'd be doing some minor site
editing on the go for clients that call with an emergency or I'd start a few
weekend projects on the thing while watching a movie at home but the reality
is that I find I need a fully functional computer to code. I want to reference
other websites, edit image files, and even manage file structures so then I
get frustrated that I can only straight up code with what I have on the iPad
and give up. Sure, people can always start on the iPad and move to their
desktop later but somehow the idea of mobile coding is always prettier than
the reality.

The other problem is that the iPad keyboard takes up a lot of screen real
estate. Carrying the Bluetooth keyboard makes things a bit less mobile so I
just won't do it. I want to reference previously written code without having
to scroll constantly. I also wonder how this app handles line breaks. In Gusto
the lines seem to go on forever so there's vertical AND horizontal scrolling
nightmares. Obviously, Koder can't help how the on screen keyboard blocks a
lot of space so we can't fault the app maker there. Actually, I don't want to
fault them at all. This looks great.

Nevertheless I'm really interested to see if maybe this app can turn things
around for me. I'm going to wait and see if Gusto is going to fix the
horizontal scrolling and syntax highlighting issue (or if it at least plans
to). If they don't then I'll skip a day's worth of coffee and buy this app. It
looks like they got this thing right from the start from what I see in the
video. I'm excited.

